# Table Saw



## Wildthings (Jul 24, 2018)

We were cruising through the Texas Hill Country this past weekend and found this table at a country store in Vanderpool. Thought my WB family would enjoy seeing it

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 16


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jul 24, 2018)

Cool! Cutting edge techno right there!! Sharp looking table

Thought I would get the show rolling.



Rodney

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 24, 2018)

That is awesome!!! Where is it Barry?

Edit: never mind, went back and re-read your post. Thanks for sharing! Tony


----------



## woodman6415 (Jul 24, 2018)

Wildthings said:


> We were cruising through the Texas Hill Country this past weekend and found this table at a country store in Vanderpool. Thought my WB family would enjoy seeing it
> 
> View attachment 150705
> 
> ...


Now that’s a saw table .. very cool


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 24, 2018)

That is a woodworker's dream table! Love it! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 24, 2018)

You know, I've got an old 12" blade laying around here, maybe I'll make a me-sized table.......

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 6 | Useful 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jul 24, 2018)

Tony said:


> You know, I've got an old 12" blade laying around here, maybe I'll make a me-sized table.......


Can use very short legs .. maybe just glue it on top of a gallon paint can ..

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Arn213 (Jul 24, 2018)

WOW, that is some serious “heavy metal”! I wonder if the shop can slice some fine pastrami slices and some cheese 

It appears to be 54”-60” in diameter as it sits 6 people?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 24, 2018)

That's Sharp!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 24, 2018)

That table is really cool!!! Thanks for posting photos of it!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 24, 2018)

I dig the circle teeth!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 24, 2018)

I wonder if that is considered a thin kerf

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Herb G. (Jul 25, 2018)

There used to be a sawmill about 20 miles from my house.
The sign they used out on the main road was a 12' diameter saw blade.
I don't know what kind of equipment runs a 12' blade, but I imagine it's enormous.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kweinert (Jul 25, 2018)

I don't know the size of the blade (pretty sure it didn't approach 12 feet - but I was just a kid so who knows?) but when I was growing up there was a gentleman that ran a sawmill. It impressed me because the blade was belt driven off of a tractor (as memory serves, an orange tractor.) A wide belt, as I recall, but the sight of all those teeth on that big blade just spinning around in the open sure left an impression on my young self.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 26, 2018)

Awesome Barry. I'll bet it was hot at Lost Maples!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 26, 2018)

JR Parks said:


> Awesome Barry. I'll bet it was hot at Lost Maples!


It was a scorcher 103° - 105° everyday. Water was way way low in the Frio. We were at Neal's on the Frio in Concan. Great fun with the family!


----------



## Tony (Jul 27, 2018)

Wildthings said:


> It was a scorcher 103° - 105° everyday. Water was way way low in the Frio. We were at Neal's on the Frio in Concan. Great fun with the family!



Neal's is a great place to relax, I could tell you some good stories about that place!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

